# Cypress Pointe Resort (Phase 1) Construction Progress



## Stu (Nov 2, 2006)

Time to start a new thread on this subject.  The link below brings photos and commentary through Oct. 31st.  Recent construction includes new roofing for the Clubhouse and all of the residential buildings, the new Gift Pointe shop (now open!), the new Cafe Pointe cafe, and last but not least, the new Maintenance, Laundry and Storage ("M/L/S") building, a.k.a. the "RALPH" building (but to find out why, you'll have to click the link)!

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild103106.htm

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo. Assoc.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2006)

*Intresting Photos.*

Construction improvements at the resort are looking good. 

After the new _Ralph_ building is completed & in use, what will happen to the shed-like structure attached to the near-by condo building, which looks like it's full of commercial laundy equipment & other maintenance-type stuff? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Nov 2, 2006)

*RALPH building*

All usable equipment and supplies will be moved from the old laundry building to the "RALPH" building.

The old laundry building now adjacent to Building #5 will be demolished, and a small parklike area will be landscaped to replace it.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 2, 2006)

*A quick fix that didn't last*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Construction improvements at the resort are looking good.
> 
> After the new _Ralph_ building is completed & in use, what will happen to the shed-like structure attached to the near-by condo building, which looks like it's full of commercial laundy equipment & other maintenance-type stuff?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



That building has a history as well. It was the reason for the first Special Assessment I ever heard of in 1995 - $65/week.  As you can see it wasn't exactly well designed nor did it fit in with the resort.  It did give us plenty of things we knew we wanted to avoid when any new building or expansion was built.  Things like concealed access doors, dedicated areas for each functional area, a design that looks like it was meant to be on the property and proper lighting.  

Building 5 will be greatly improved when the grass and landscaped area lost to that original laundry are restored.  

The final piece of the outdoor work will be the new recreation area that will replace the basketball and tennis courts we lost to this construction and add a new gazebo, picnic area, additional shuffle board courts and more. This will be in the area that only a year ago housed the rather decrepit looking sales trailers. It is a real upgrade and a finishing touch to the property.  We hope that will be ready by summer 2007.  

Before too long there should be news on the interior changes at the Clubhouse.  It's a very exciting time at Cypress Pointe Resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2006)

*We Can Wait Till 2008...*




			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> The final piece of the outdoor work will be the new recreation area that will replace the basketball and tennis courts we lost to this construction and add a new gazebo, picnic area, additional shuffle board courts and more. This will be in the area that only a year ago housed the rather decrepit looking sales trailers. It is a real upgrade and a finishing touch to the property.  We hope that will be ready by summer 2007.


...because we are only EEY owners (every even year).  That means we can't go back on our own time till 2008.  Meanwhile, thanks to _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call_ & all that, who knows? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Al D (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there any plan to enhance the landscaping? 

I was in Florida on Business a couple of weeks ago and drove to the resort to check out the improvements.

The lawn and landscaping seemed to give the resort a tired older look.

Maybe I'm too picky, but a little more attention could give the outside of the resort a nicer look.
JMHO


----------



## Stu (Nov 4, 2006)

Landscaping and groundskeeping are continuous projects at CPR, however, little can be done at present until all of the construction (M/L/S building and Clubhouse renovations to lobby, cafe and gift shops) and roofing projects are completed, and all contractors' equipment, vehicles and debris are removed.

Landscaping of common area of Vinings at Cypress Pointe (all the exterior around all of the resorts and the pond co-located at this greater "Cypress Pointe" area) is the responsibility of the Vinings Master Association.

There will be a new landscaped area on the site where the old laundry building is now, plus the former "Bldg. 9 Sales Trailer" area has been relandscaped preliminary to its future conversion to a new tennis and basketball court  and picnic area with gazebo.

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo. Assoc.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2006)

I am going in Dec - any more updates?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 13, 2006)

I will be at CYP and the CY Grandvillas in Jan 2007 for two weeks.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Last week*



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> I am going in Dec - any more updates?



Here are the progress photos from last week

Work continues at a steady pace - quite quickly on the new building, slower on the roofs.  

Progress has also been made on the new Cafe Pointe which, with any luck, will be open by yearend.  We finally have an approved layout and now await the seal from the County to start construction.  It isn't a big job so once the seal is in place it should be 4-6 weeks to opening.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 13, 2006)

*A New Look For Sure.*




			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Here are the progress photos from last week.


Whoa!  The new standing-seam metal roof is strikingly different from the original tile-type roof that unfortunately did not hold up. 

Meanwhile, how's progress on repairs to the entry wall that was damaged by an auto crash?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Some changed some not*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Whoa!  The new standing-seam metal roof is strikingly different from the original tile-type roof that unfortunately did not hold up.
> 
> Meanwhile, how's progress on repairs to the entry wall that was damaged by an auto crash?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



The new roofs are definitely a different look than the old. Still very much in keeping with the Carribean theme but at a much lower cost. Despite the cost savings the ongoing maintenance and life expectancy is actually longer than the tile was. The roofs done in the metal are all 3 stories high. The lower, one and two story roofs (more visible) are being redone with a much more durable, glazed tile that looks like the original but has the lower maintenance expectations of the metal roof due to the glazing.  That means they are unlikely to need the costly annual (or more) cleaning to keep them looking good. The tile still is more fragile than the metal and the expected life span is less before it needs a costly membrane replacement despite the higher purchase price up front.  Because of that the Board opted to use the still decorative but less expensive metal on all the higher, less visible roofs.

As for the entry wall that is going to be a big problem.  First we have to find the driver/vehicle owner that hit it. That is being done through the police records. Then we have to track down their insurance carrier (hope they had/have one!)  But even after we do that the wall was built over 15 years ago and no one knows who did the work. Plus it is just one wall out of the 6 or 8 that were originally installed so the job we'll need to get done is very small for any company to tackle.  We (actually the Master Association, the Vinings)  are trying to get estimates for the repair work as well as the replacement of all the electrical controls and distribution boxes that are located behind that wall.  It isn't easy and we may have to look at new approach.  The last update I saw about that was about a week ago.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks John. Is building 8 the only one with the new roof?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> thanks John. Is building 8 the only one with the new roof?



So far. The progress has been painfully slow.  Far more custom work than I realized and, although they are working every day that the weather cooperates,  they haven't even finished Building 8 yet.  The demolition crews removing the old tile are ahead of the metal installation by 4 full buildings.  Gaston is going to hold off on demolition on the last 3 until they get caught up.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2006)

John,

Will the work be completed by late January 2007, this is when I will be at the resort?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 14, 2006)

*All current projects completed by mid-2007*



			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Will the work be completed by late January 2007, this is when I will be at the resort?



The current timeline anticipates that at least some of the residential building roofs will be under construction until March 2007.  Fortunately the actual installation of the new metal surface is not a loud procedure.  The only real intrusion for guests / owners is the need to have an area blocked off for the workers, materials and, on the building being worked on, a few hammer sounds during the day. The third floor of the building getting the metal installed is closed to guests to further reduce noise.  The new building should be done by mid-December and the old laundry building removed shortly after. 

There is also the full lobby renovation planned for January 2007. The front desk and all interior lobby space (the grand staircase, guest services, the restrooms - anything that doesn't have a direct outside entrance) will be closed to guest access for up to 30 days. A temporary check in area as well as most other services will be relocated to the Game Room or other area of the resort during that time.  That work should also be complete by late January and the Clubhouse will have a bright new design to complement the recently renovated units.  

The final project of this major round of work is the new recreation area. It will begin as soon as the roof project is complete (the area is needed for material storage until then).  It should not be intrusive as it involves mostly ground level construction and landscaping.  It is estimated to require 60-90 days for completion and will hopefully be ready for use in summer 2007. The next newsletter should have conceptual drawings of that finishing touch for the property.  As soon as those are available Stu or I will post a link I'm sure.


----------



## Stu (Nov 14, 2006)

*Last week's photos*

Not too much new to show this time as the new building is up and mostly the inside work is going on now.  Here's what we have:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild111106.htm
Best regards,
Stu Schwartz;


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 15, 2006)

I got told before that 4 and 6 plus 1 and 2 are the best building to ask for when you check in.

won't 8 be a better choice now?

or are 1, 2 4 or 6 still the better choice?

where is the new laundry going (RALPH - that is down right cute).


----------



## Stu (Nov 15, 2006)

*Which is best?*

Which is best really comes down to what best suits you and/or your family.  

Bldgs 4 and 6 are on either side of the Volcano pool and relatively perpendicular to the clubhouse.  So if you like the view of the pool and clubhouse, many of the Bldg 4 & 6 units offer that view.  Also, they are the closest in walking distance to the volcano pool.  On the other hand, those buildings are closest to the outdoor music speakers and to the noise of delighted children, teenagers and adults playing in or near the Volcano pool.

Bldgs 1 & 2 have their rear units facing the Vinings at Cypress Pointe pond and its three (I believe) lighted triple water fountains that run from approx from 9 am to 9 pm.  Lovely sight, but then again, you hear the water fountain spray all day.  Some will love it, others won't.

Bldg 8 has many rooms facing the "wilderness" area which is a heavily wooded, not to be developed, area.  If you like it quiet, that may be the place for you, or Bldgs 2, 3 or 7 which are all further from the outdoor amenities.

Building 5 is relatively close to the Volcano pool, and at present has the daily hubbub of the resorts laundry activity adjacent/attached to it.  Some of its units will have a partial view of the pool/clubhouse area.  Once the M/L/S facility is complete, the old attached laundry will be demolished and replace with a small landscaped area.  Much of the hubbub will also be redirected away from building 5 as a new roadway is taking maintenance traffic to the outside M/L/S entrance away from owners and guests, outside the property gates.

The M/L/S or RALPH facility is taking over the Sports Area and the Tennis court area that was formerly behind the Volcano pool and before the outside street.  

A new recreation area is planned for future construction at the site of the old developer's sales trailers (see site map: http://cypresspointe.net/images/sitemapE.jpg ) a.k.a. the nonexistent "Bldg.9" or as "Administration" on the site map) which were across from the Clubhouse front/main entrance. 

At present, the trailers have already been removed and the lot has been relandscaped.  We are waiting for settlement of its property taxes and the deed transfering the ownership of that lot from the developer to our Association before the Association can begin building the new courts, playground and picnic area there.

Enjoy your stay!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks Stu,

looks like 7 and 8 have a back entrance/exit - which I like.

oh well I can only asked!

thanks for your help!


----------



## Stu (Nov 16, 2006)

*More roofs and RALPH gets painted....*

See it here:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild111606.htm

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2006)

*"Surprise" Cypress Pointe Vacation Details In TUG Resort Reviews Section.*

Details of our October 14-21, 2006, "surprise" vacation at Cypress Pointe -- including our impression of the construction hustle & bustle -- are spelled out in the _TUG Resort Reviews_ section, just posted today. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dublin 4 (Nov 18, 2006)

*cypress pointe exchange*

Confirmed exchange into Cypress Pointe Dec 3 till Dec.17. Is it worth requesting that we be allowed to stay in the same unit for the two weeks or is the exchange strictly based on deposit/exchange?The resort looks beautiful...can't wait to get there.The  amount of information posted by 'Stu' is amazing.
Many Thanks


----------



## Stu (Nov 21, 2006)

*Artists concept of new recreation area + more roofing*

Hi everyone!  The link below will show you the new Gift Pointe exterior awnings, continuing progress on the M/L/S building roof, plus the concept drawing of the future recreation area to be built in 2007!!! 

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild112006.htm

The next Association BOD Meeting is on Saturday, December 2nd, at 9 AM EST.  I hope to meet any of our owners or guests who decide to come by.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!  

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz,
Director and Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo. Assoc.


----------



## Stu (Dec 9, 2006)

*M/L/S RALPH interior progress photos & update*

Update from Prez John and photos from GM Gaston:

"Here are some pictures of the progress on the interior of the building this week:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild120906.htm

We are awaiting the permanent power connection and the start of sidewalk/landscape work on the exterior. Right now we still expect that the laundry will move in the week of 12/11 and the demolition of the old laundry may start by the weeks end."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Dec 21, 2006)

*Restricted fencing down, walkways are in...*

Next step after moving everything from the old laundry (adjacent to bldg. #5) to the new building will be to tear down the old laundry building, then relandscape around the new M/L/S Building as well as create a small park-like area between bldg. #5 and the new M/L/S building.  The new walkways in the photos should be opened to guests this weekend if all goes well.

Here are this past week's photos of exterior work progress:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild122006.htm

Coming soon in early January will be the start of the total remodelling of the Clubhouse lobby and the public area bathrooms.  (Check-in and guest services for both CPR and CPGV will be temporarily relocated to a portion of the Clubhouse game room.)

Happy Holidays everyone!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Jan 4, 2007)

*Cypress Pointe Resorts 1/3/07 construction update photos*

Here is the link to the most recent photos showing the progress the residential buildings re-roofing project and the construction of the Maintenance/Laundry/Storage facility, and the beginning of the demolition of the old laundry facility. Also shown is the relocation of the 2 resorts' front desk/check-in/checkout to the Game Room while the new lobby undergoes total renovation.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild010307.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Jan 5, 2007)

*Lobby & Roofing Progress Photos*

Here are the first photos from the lobby renovation:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild010407.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Clubhouse Lobby, Bathrooms and M/L/S Bldg progress*

More progress on the M/L/S or RALPH bldg, and the clubhouse lobby and public bathroom remodelling is well underway too:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild010807.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*It would have been tough to do*

As you can see from the photos tearing apart a Clubhouse lobby and restrooms is a big and messy job. Stu would not post it but in a great example of why having a number of Management and Board eyes looking at every project is important, it was his idea to close the lobby by temporarily using the Game Room allowing the construction crews better access. The original plan was to close the building only at night which would have stretched the project out many more weeks and meant that they had to set up and tear down each day to allow regular access during the non-work hours. Despite having multiple people involved and reviewing the plans until Stu brought up the idea at a Board meeting no one had thought to ask "Can we move the front desk operation temporarily?" Now we hope to have what would have been an 8-10 week project done in 4 weeks.  We are always open to suggestions.


----------



## Stu (Jan 13, 2007)

*Clubhouse Lobby and M/L/S Bldg mid-Jan progress*

Here are more photos of the work being done in the Clubhouse Lobby from floors to ceiling and in-between, as well as a few fo the maintenance building floor sealant.  

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild011207.htm

More photos to come, stay tuned!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------

